# Carpro Cquartz DLUX vs Gtechniq C4



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I need a new long term trim coating, which one is considered to be the better product? Thanks


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Either would do a great job, I've not got to the 2 years with either but as for darkening I can't see anything in it (although I've not done a side by side comparison).

The only thing I would say is that DLUX is possibly slightly better at shedding dirt :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've only used C4 and been very pleased with it. Lasted well on our cars around 18 months before I felt the need to reapply.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I've only used C4 and been very pleased with it. Lasted well on our cars around 18 months before I felt the need to reapply.


What was the mileage in the 18 months roughly, thanks!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

With C4 do you need to keep the car dry overnight?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

C4 is tried and tested. Sometimes the old ones are best. Im sure they both will do the job but Gtech gets my vote. Ive chucked it on some horrible plastics and it still brings them up like new.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> With C4 do you need to keep the car dry overnight?


Best to mate. Any top coating should imho be kept dry for 24 hours if possible


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chillly said:


> Best to mate. Any top coating should imho be kept dry for 24 hours if possible


That's C4 out then


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> What was the mileage in the 18 months roughly, thanks!


Around 20k and the OH's car lives outside all the time.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> With C4 do you need to keep the car dry overnight?


Yes, to a degree, but so does dlux, as does C1, 4, 5, CQUK, etc as it guarantees giving it the best possible bond.

I've applied C4 to an Audi A4 front grille at lunchtime in January, air temp of about 5'C, used a lamp to force dry initially then left to dry cure in the damp air through the evening into the damp night and is still performing.

As said it's best to keep it dry, but if you can force cure the coating you should be ok.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you can apply it when you know the weather will be dry for 24 hours then will be no problems outside with either it is mainly becuase while it fully cures if it rains you can get some watermark etching in the coating.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Cquk is also brilliant on trim. Coat with reload after an hour and chuck it out in the rain with no problems  

Probably not advised but I've done it on a black car with no probs. I presume reload would sit on DLUX just fine too?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

coat cquk with reload to protect it from rain


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I applied C4 in Jan `13, 15 months and 14000 miles later and it`s still doing it`s job.


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

Have used both to great effect,very similar in appearance and wear.
Personally I prefer Dlux, find it less fussy going on, plus it's much better value for money and the supplied suede applicators beat the makeup pads handsdown, they start fluffing up and coming apart on rougher trim.


----------

